# Grate work on AUDI, but …



## Cocteau

Hi from Bulgaria:wave:
In my country is very difficult to find the right person for professional detailing and more of the products are not available on the market. 
The car is a year old with 40 000km on the clock, with damaged paint from automatic car-wash machine and marks from blundering work.
Yesterday I was so happy to find a person with a lot of experience, but my joy was too short. I just want to show you the result of his work and to share my pain caused by stupid maneuver of one Romanian tourist.


----------



## adnangri

WOw. Thats pain. How did he manage create that mess.? Looking another way while the mahine was turning?


----------



## mwbpsx

I think he means it was hit by a tourist after the detail


Mark


----------



## tony2

mwbpsx said:


> I think he means it was hit by a tourist after the detail
> 
> Mark


Yeah I think thats what he's Saying

OMG Man thats horrible I feel for you I hope you got the tourist details for insurance??

Ant


----------

